
A new form of ticketing? - arjunram
I&#x27;ve developed a new form of online ticketing. A ticket which can&#x27;t be copied, transferred or replicated without the approval of the organizer himself. I&#x27;ve built the product, how do I push it into the market now?<p>Most small events, don&#x27;t care whether their tickets are replicated or not. Big bands and huge events have that problem. How do I get to those big players? By approaching them directly or by starting from below? I&#x27;m just a one-man team at the moment.
======
nolanbrown23
Arjun shoot me an email, it's in my profile.

~~~
arjunram
Done!

